# Frontier audio questions.



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok when it comes to car audio i am pretty much a :dumbass:. I have a 2000 Fronty crew cab. I was wondering where in the cab I could put 2 10"-12" subs without takeing away any seating. Also I was wondering what kind of set up (speakers, subs, amp, ect.) would be best for my truck at a reasonable price. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

J.C.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ur asking very general questions...what kind of music do u like? How much money are you willing to spend? Give us more details and we will help u out.
Art


----------



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry. I listen to some rap, but I am mainly into Rock. The stuff I will be listening to the most is KoRn, Tool, Linkin Park, a perfect circle...things along that line for rock. I am willing to spend at the most $800-$1000. I just want a system that will hit hard. Anything else you need to know just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i will stop at the dealership and look at one, but i don't remember there beingany room for subs in those without seating sacraficed,i will look, and try to give you a few ideas.


----------



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks a lot man that would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

sorry it took so long to reply, i see no room in the truck for subs. the onlt way i see is to build a "center console" type encolsure for the rear. It will be good for 1 8" sub, or 1 10" sub. Other then that, you will have to port the cab(cut a big hole in back of cab and in the front of the bed). It is little extreme, but you can have a stupid loud truck and keep all the seating. other then that just use some nice components in the front doors, and some thin lines speakers for the rear doors.


----------



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been thinking about cutting out the back wall but I dont know if it is a good idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Thats about the only way you will get a real nice set up. If you do that setup you could get some nice 15's and get crazy loud. Only drawback will be if you trade the car in or sell it might decrease the resale value more.





jncviper said:


> I have been thinking about cutting out the back wall but I dont know if it is a good idea. What do you guys think?


----------

